
Regulators Have Doubts About Facebook Cryptocurrency. So Do Its Partners - mindgam3
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/25/technology/facebook-libra-cryptocurrency.html
======
mindgam3
> “By activating partnerships to explore, cocreate, and test new ideas, we can
> cultivate ideas to make inclusion a reality sooner than some may think,”
> said Jorn Lambert, Mastercard’s executive vice president for digital
> solutions, in the statement.

Facebook finally reveals its ultimate vision, turning social currency into
legal tender. Meanwhile, Mastercard VP uses the word "cocreate" in a prepared
statement, not delivered at Burning Man. What is the world coming to?

